# Saddle Bags and how to tie -- Need some feedback soon please



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

So to make a long story short I've always had a pretty odd, informal way of tying my saddle bags mainly because these are my first ones and I haven't gotten to use them yet :-x. Tomorrow my mother will be riding my mare in a parade and for her costume I'm going to use the saddle bags (they're the kind that go over her butt and connect in the back). Does anyone have a good pic or info on how to tie them appropriately? I don't want to be looking like an idiot or incompetent and am curious on how to do this effectively. 

I also don't have ties, I have baling twine and I'm not entirely sure that my saddle has the rigging on the back but I'm fairly sure if I see how to do it right I can adapt it to my saddle. I'll be going out tomorrow to tie them on and then we'll see how she does with them (she should be completely fine with them because I've tied stuff off of her there before.)  I'm going to look up a pic of the type I have and then put it on here in case it is needed. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ozark Leather Company Insulated Saddle Bag - Scruggsfarm.com

I do believe that these are the exact ones I have. 

Here's a close up: http://www.ozarksaddleking.com/PS/990-1071-large/insulated-saddle-bag.jpg


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sadly, most western saddles today don't have the latigo straps that were used to tie equipment onto saddles anymore. They are not "in style".

Old style saddles had straps near the rear cinch ring to tie saddlebags on and higher ones to tie bedrolls/slickers on.










A different way to secure them, but they are not that stable










When I guided pack trips, we had latigos put on any saddle that made it into our tack room.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah lacking some of the tying points bug me, as well as the back cinch area but I think I can make do.  I'll be sure to take in the stability aspect, but I'm sure for walk/trot it'll be okay if I'm smart about it. I appreciate the pics!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

My saddle is a little old and the leather straps on top behind the seat are really stiff and brittle. I use thin rope to secure the bags on the top of the saddle. I use spare straps that go around the stirrups to secure the bottom to the back cinch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

for the saddle bags I generally use some carabiner style clips (the simple metal snaps at the feed stores) that way if I have something important in them they are easy to remove if I need/want to

for a jacket I use the leather ties even though might switch out to paracord for next year easier to untie


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

My saddle bags came with nylon straps. I buckle them thru the opening for the back cinch billets. works great for me.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice! I just wanted to say that when I tied them (thanks to you guys) I didn't make a complete fool out of myself! :lol: 

Actually I found out that my saddle has a way to attack the rigging for a back cinch (which was soon done by my amazing farrier), and now has one! I actually used baling twine for the saddle bags this time (from lack of time to buy straps or clips), but I'm soon going to be replacing that with these. Thanks again for all the help!!!!


----------

